# LED - "Spielbrett" konstruieren



## Partheeus (8. Jan 2007)

Moin....

ich hätte da mal ne Frage. 

Ich habe die Idee mir ein Spielbrett selber zu basteln. Das heißt 6x6 LEDs als Quadrat angeordnet.
Nun möchte ich per Tastendruck "würfeln" zu können. Es sollen 2 "Würfel" verwendet werden 
(einer pro Achse) die dann die Koordinaten der LED bestimmt und diese zum leuchten bringt.

Desweiteren möchte ich die LEDs mit bestimmten Mustern belegen können, oder vielleicht
Laufschrift drauf anwenden etc. Nun kenne ich mich leider in dieser Angelegenheit kein Stück
aus und hoffe auf Eure Hilfe. 

Weiß jemand zufällig wie man soetwas realisieren kann? Was brauche ich alles dafür und kann ich
solche Sachen auch mit Java programmieren? Das Spiel soll dann völlig Netzunabhänging per
Batterie laufen. Ich denke eine 9V Batterie sollte es tun, oder?!

Meine Vorraussetzung:
- Java Fit!
- 6 LEDs
- ein Holzbrett
- ein Schalter
- Kabel

Was benötige ich noch? Hab gelesen das man sich eine Platine bauen muss?! Wo krieg ich sowas hier?
Muss ich einen Chip selber programmieren? Ginge das mit Java?

Bin für jede Idee und Hilfe dankbar.... 

Partheeus

[EDIT]: 2 oder mehr Schalter wären vielleicht auch nicht schlecht um verschiedene Spiele
aktivieren / starten zu können


----------



## Wildcard (8. Jan 2007)

Für Java brauchst du immer eine VM. Ich glaube kaum das du eine VM für deinen Chip hast  :wink:


----------



## Partheeus (9. Jan 2007)

Aber gab es nicht mal so Javachips die schon OnBoard waren?! Könnte man doch dafür verwenden, oder???

Es muss ja auch nicht unbedingt Java sein, mir geht es um das grundsätzliche Prinzip, wie ich soetwas baue und
natürlich auch programmiere.


----------



## Partheeus (9. Jan 2007)

Da hat doch tatsächlich einer eine JVM geschrieben, die auf einem
ATmega8 läuft. Siehe http://www.harbaum.org/till/nanovm/


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2007)

Es gibt da AFAIK ein paar solcher Lösungen.
Java ist in jedem Fall ziemlich ungeeignet dafür.
Dafür nimmt man normal ASM oder C. Kommt wohl auch auf den Chip an.


----------



## dsv fritz (9. Jan 2007)

1. Ich habe während meines Studiums 3 Würfel gebaut;
Einmal virtuell in Java, einmal mit ICs und einmal mit einem 8051.
2. Wenn du lieb fragst, kannst du das Java-Applet haben (nicht sehr spannend...)
3. Es gibt heute Entwicklungsumgebungen, welche Java als Programmiersprache für Prozessoren verwenden, da kann man eigentlich jede beliebige Sprache verwenden, man muss nur den entsprechenden Compiler dazu haben. (By the way: Ewige Diskussion, ob Assembler eine Hochsprache ist oder nicht...)
4. Wenn du keine Ahnung von Hardware, Löten und Bauteile besorgen hast, kaufe dir zuerst ein Elektronik-Einsteiger-Set. Damit kannst mal deine erste Schritte in der Welt der Elektronik wagen, bevor du dich auf eine grössere Sache, wie Laufschrift und Muster wagst.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2007)

dsv fritz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (By the way: Ewige Diskussion, ob Assembler eine Hochsprache ist oder nicht...)


Natürlich nicht. Wer behauptet denn sowas?  ???:L


----------



## Partheeus (9. Jan 2007)

Ja das Einsteigerset wäre wohl erstmal ein Anfang. 
Besonders weil ich ja überheupt keine Ahnung von der eigentlichen Elektronik habe...

Hab grad noch auch was interessantes gefunden: JControl
@dsv
Der Würfel an sich sollte ja eigentlich nicht so schwer sein, aber ich würde doch gerne einmal
einen Blick auf Deinen Würfel werfen. *ganzLiebSchau    developer[aet]partheeus.de

Bin grad mit nem Kollegen bei, nen Schaltplan zu machen, mal sehen wie weit wir kommen.


----------



## dsv fritz (9. Jan 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dsv fritz hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein ehemaliger uP-Dozent, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte... (sehr lange und sehr sehr langweilig)

Bin momentan an meinem Arbeitsplatz, kann dir den Code erst am Abend zusenden. 
Übrigens wenn du mit dem Plan mal fertig bist, kannst ihn mir mal zeigen, kann dir eventuell auch Tipps geben. Aber das passt dann nicht mehr in diese Forum hinein.


----------

